# Data mining doki doki (spoilers)



## tunip3 (Oct 17, 2017)

so me and @Felek666 have been data mining doki doki and found some messed up shit
also spoiler warning


Spoiler: the games messed up shit



























Spoiler: it even attempts to trick you


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)

Spoilers but here's more...


Spoiler: More of this shit








Concept draw?





Happy thoughts [1/2]





Monika jumpscare





Impossible neck break - Natsuki





Second class BGM file shows Sayori hanging from the ceiling





hxppy thxughts [2/2] + hxppy thxughts.png


----------



## tunip3 (Oct 17, 2017)

Spoiler



there is no good ending we looked through the code and found nothing


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (Oct 17, 2017)

oops I shouldn't have looked I'm playing through it right now


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2017)

So I am assuming that this is legit.

thats interesting.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there is no good ending we looked through the code and found nothing


There is, in ch40.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2017)

Actually nvm spoiler didn't work
or let me just post secret ending poem


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2017)

Tfw played tbis game, not knowing it would turn out like this


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 18, 2017)

Or people could just play the game and discover these things, or watch others play it.


----------



## tunip3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Or people could just play the game and discover these things, or watch others play it.


There is a good ending and you may be able to  achieve it


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 18, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Or people could just play the game and discover these things, or watch others play it.


Many things, like the data encoded in the chr files are not seen if you "just play the game".
You need to go into the files and analyse them yourself.
And they are kind of relevant to the story, even though it is still left a bit cryptic.
What is the third eye? Why are people researching it on kids with tests that pushes them near to death?

The whole idea that there is some kind of multiverse inside the game, and the third eye has some Reading Steiner like properties in there that should be exploited through the save game system ("I think you might be able to go back...or however you want to put it..."), all of that is only told in a cyphered poem that you can only find if you analyse the file monika.chr and put some effort into it (details in comment section here: http://gbatemp.net/entry/researching-solving-doki-doki-literature-club-arg.13597/).

The moment this game starts writing special files in the game folder that you are supposed to read (some png file, txt files, they are relevant to the story) it is asking you to analyse the files, this seems to be the way it is meant to be played. You can't get the whole experience and story otherwise.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

EDIT2: In any case, deleted the text above because it could be spoilers.

Anyway, all this third eye this third eye that is making me think of Pai/Parvati IV.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2017)

Unrelated to story but it's only achieveable if you activate it straight from the console. [You can't get this during normal playthrough afaik]
You might be able to but it involves save scumming and game closing which is too tiring.


----------



## tunip3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Unrelated to story but it's only achieveable if you activate it straight from the console. [You can't get this during normal playthrough afaik]
> You might be able to but it involves save scumming and game closing which is too tiring.



One yotuber was able to achieve it


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (Oct 18, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Unrelated to story but it's only achieveable if you activate it straight from the console. [You can't get this during normal playthrough afaik]
> You might be able to but it involves save scumming and game closing which is too tiring.



Spooky


----------

